# 5dp3dt BFN, 7dp3dt today BFP



## LShandR

Has anyone ever had a positive, negative, then a positive after a 3-day transfer?

We had 2 grade-A, 8-cell embryos transferred last Thursday 7/12.

I tested earlier this week because I'm a poas-aholic. I knew the trigger was still in my system. It was finally gone as of 5dp3dt, and yesterday at 6dp3dt it was negative (FRER and CB digital), 11dp trigger. Today at 7dp3dt, I got the darkest line yet (not matching the control line, but about halfway there). Last night I was passed out in bed by 7:30p and didn't wake up until 7am this morning. My body was just beat!

This past week I've had uterine twinges (some hard and some light), mostly exhausted and going to bed around 9p except last night.

Hopefully it sticks. Has anyone got this? I go in for my first beta on Monday 7/23. It's all I can think about :shrug:


----------



## Athena

I don't have any experience with this as not quite there with starting ivf at the mo. Just wanted to wish you luck. I hope this is your BFP, your symptoms sound v promising from what I've read from other ladies xxx


----------



## LShandR

Athena said:


> I don't have any experience with this as not quite there with starting ivf at the mo. Just wanted to wish you luck. I hope this is your BFP, your symptoms sound v promising from what I've read from other ladies xxx

That's so sweet :) Thanks a bunch! I am new here and learning how to use this. If you don't mind me asking, when do you start your cycle?


----------



## Athena

Not at all, well we have had all or blood work done and I've had lap and dye and hysteroscopy the outcome being I will only be able to get pg with ivf using icsi. We have our follow up appt on Aug 1st so I'm hoping they will tell me then. I really hope we won't have to wait long to get started after that. I know all clinics are different regarding when you apply for funding and sign consent so as there's no waiting list for actual treatment where I'm going I hope we can get all the paperwork out of the way and it will be soon! I will let you know xxx


----------



## micheru

:wave: I'm a newbie here, although I've been a "virtual stalker" for about a year now. I've been reading a lot of posts here and just trying to feel my way around. I hope you ladies don't mind me joining in :)

A little about me...

I'm 44yo, never been pregnant before, married and TTC for 3 years now with 50yo DH. I have a blocked left tube and a history of ovarian cysts that were removed years ago. I suppose my age alone would qualify me for unexplained IF. DH however, has IF problems-- morph, count, motility.

We finally decided to do IVF, and after a year, of just trying to find the right doctor, I found him here in CA and started last June. However, we had to cancel my fresh cycle due to increased Progesterone (developed a cyst in right ovary). We retrieved 5 eggs, all mature and all fertilized, but only 4 made it to freeze.

Well, on we went to FET. I just had my transfer last Tuesday, July 17th. So I'm really excited to get to the day when I could POAS. I've been reading a lot and found a lot of women who have tested positive on 7dp3dt. 

LShandR-- congratulations on your BFP! hope it sticks!!! I'm hoping to have the patience to wait for 3 more days :) and get my BFP lke you!

Sorry for the long intro but I don't get to put my signature til I've about 5 posts.... well.. 4 more to go!


----------



## Athena

:hi: micheru

Welcome to Baby and Bump, wow that is such exciting news about your FET, I'm sorry your fresh got cancelled but I've heard great things about FET and success rates and the like, the frosties surviving the whole process turns out FET odds are pretty good. I hope you get some good news :hugs:

How are you LshandR? Hope you're well xxx


----------



## shirobaby

LShandR said:


> Has anyone ever had a positive, negative, then a positive after a 3-day transfer?
> 
> We had 2 grade-A, 8-cell embryos transferred last Thursday 7/12.
> 
> I tested earlier this week because I'm a poas-aholic. I knew the trigger was still in my system. It was finally gone as of 5dp3dt, and yesterday at 6dp3dt it was negative (FRER and CB digital), 11dp trigger. Today at 7dp3dt, I got the darkest line yet (not matching the control line, but about halfway there). Last night I was passed out in bed by 7:30p and didn't wake up until 7am this morning. My body was just beat!
> 
> This past week I've had uterine twinges (some hard and some light), mostly exhausted and going to bed around 9p except last night.
> 
> Hopefully it sticks. Has anyone got this? I go in for my first beta on Monday 7/23. It's all I can think about :shrug:

congratulations on your bfp. i had a bfp 4dp3dt after putting 2 8cell embies but i got a bfn today 5dp. any ideas?


----------



## shirobaby

congratulations on your bfp. i had a bfp 4dp3dt after putting 2 8cell embies but i got a bfn today 5dp. any ideas?


----------



## Bevziibubble

This is a very old post. If you start your own thread you will get more answers :)


----------

